# Digitising with a Drawing Tablet



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi friends,

Has anybody tried digitising with a Drawing tablet like Wacom etc? or is it possible at all?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

It's possible, but not really necessary for digitizing. I bought Wacom Graphire and after 2 weeks of trying it out, I went back to my trusty old mouse.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> It's possible, but not really necessary for digitizing. I bought Wacom Graphire and after 2 weeks of trying it out, I went back to my trusty old mouse.


hi, its you my friend again to the rescue..tks again, it other words mouse is better?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If your comfortable with the mouse there really isnt a need to switch as the learnign curve is a little tought at first. I know some digitizers who swear by them and some who do not.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

tks rich, I hope that you meant about digitising for embroidery machines (Just to make sure)


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes I did. I use Wilcom ES for digitizing yet I use a mouse. I use my tablet for my screen printing art


----------



## Grzeniu (Nov 10, 2015)

I prefer graphic tablet for digitizing especially when it comes to creating vector shapes - tablet gives you more control over the points and curve angles. Also, moving, resizing and transforming in general is more precise than it would be with mouse. 

But I tend to use graphics tablet for most of the things I do on the PC, so it may be that I just got used to it. I come from design/DTP environment where tablet is much more useful, so if you want to get a tablet just for digitizing - where it would not be used as often as in e.g. Photoshop or Illustrator - it could be a bit harder to learn using it efficiently.

I am using a Pentagram Thintype tablet, that's a model of German Aiptek SlimTablet Premium II, it has A4 working space and cost me around $50 in Poland like 5 years ago.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

in my opinion, a tablet is the only way to go. i used a mouse for about a year and my wrist started hurting. tried a track ball for another year, and that didn't help. i switched to a pen and tablet that they don't make any more in about 1998, then switched to a wacom probably about 15 years ago. no aches or pains and i've been digitizing all day, every day since. i think, like was said earlier, you have MUCH better control over the nodes, etc. there is a little bit of a learning curve in the beginning, but once you're use to it, you'll never look back. i feel like its much more precise and faster. i use my tablet for everything. i haven't touched a mouse in more than a decade. that said, you don't need a really big one. i have a 12x9 (my second one), and i have it split between two screens so i only use about half of it for digitizing.


----------



## honeyku42 (Dec 3, 2017)

You can try it to do an experiment,


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I tried it for a little while but found it too hard to get the level of detail control that I wanted so I went back to my mouse. 
But as a note I use an $80 Gaming mouse with massive DPI buttons that allow me to adjust for more precision on the fly. It makes digitizing a little easier.


----------



## Brook Chalmers (Dec 8, 2017)

Like many other people on here - I tried using a Wacom tablet, but after a while, I went back to using a mouse. I think it was perhaps just the learning curve, which I didn't have time to perfect.


----------

